# Have you ever used a riding mower spindle pulley for bending 1/2" copper tube?😅😅



## jkim13 (Nov 17, 2022)

I needed some project that required me to bend a 90" on 1/2" copper pipe.

I don't want to spend some money buying a bending tool for one time use.

So, I figured out a riding mower spindle pulley that is for 1/2" belt.

Little idea makes life easy and save some money. ^^

It works really well


----------

